# Shout to all Oregonians



## DG1959 (Aug 5, 2015)

So, how do you like our state now that ganja is legal? I love it! just look at craigslist to find any thing you want.... I like how everything is "Donation"... LOL .... driving around my area and I have spotted several nice plants.


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 7, 2015)

DG1959 said:


> So, how do you like our state now that ganja is legal? I love it! just look at craigslist to find any thing you want.... I like how everything is "Donation"... LOL .... driving around my area and I have spotted several nice plants.


im loveing the 4 plant limit started 3 of my plants from seed in march and got one clone from my girls dad. pic one mastodon pic two big cindys blue cheese pic three small cindys blue cheese pic four dream queen from clone. All three of my seed plants are from oregon green seed based out of portland oregon great gentics. And heres some shots of the small cindys blue cheese buds pics five and six.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2015)

I drove 3500 miles with my wife and two kids from a place where a doobie would have gotten me a 20 year minimum and we fucking love it here


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I drove 3500 miles with my wife and two kids from a place where a doobie would have gotten me a 20 year minimum and we fucking love it here
> View attachment 3486717


welcome to oregon its a beautiful place man been here my whole life. Nice plants going to yield well.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I drove 3500 miles with my wife and two kids from a place where a doobie would have gotten me a 20 year minimum and we fucking love it here
> View attachment 3486717


 You have achieved what I have been dreaming about. I have been looking in southern oregon to buy a house in the 250k range. I recently got a 100% disability rating from the VA and I am dead serious about moving there. I see my only hold up would be selling my current house. Hell, I will even sell both of my mustangs! With the VA homeloan and monthly $, it should not be hard for me. 100% will give me $50k a year without working, cant get a job lol.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 27, 2015)

I have been looking at the climate, housing market, and schools. I have never been to Medford, but I think that it fits the bill. I have a back paycheck that was pretty big and I might have to fly over and have a look. It is very easy to find lake/river front property with a little acreage within my price range.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2015)

We love it here and i took my dd214 up to the dmv and have vet on my DL. lots of places have discounts for us here and in general vet friendly here. The guy i am buying land and growing next year with is a disabled vet too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been looking at the climate, housing market, and schools. I have never been to Medford, but I think that it fits the bill. I have a back paycheck that was pretty big and I might have to fly over and have a look. It is very easy to find lake/river front property with a little acreage within my price range.


Medford has a lot of meth


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Medford has a lot of meth


 all of oregon does been there never will go back to it makes the worse come out in people.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Medford has a lot of meth


 Thanks for the heads up! I am kind of clueless on where to look. Damn meth, its bad where I am now. it is a big reason why I am moving


----------



## Bumwhush (Sep 4, 2015)

Anyone from the Portland area? We should do a cannabis swap meet!


----------



## OverlandPilot (Sep 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I drove 3500 miles with my wife and two kids from a place where a doobie would have gotten me a 20 year minimum and we fucking love it here
> View attachment 3486717


I did the same back in 2009. This state is amazing. Measure 91 is icing on the cake.


----------



## OverlandPilot (Sep 5, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> im loveing the 4 plant limit started 3 of my plants from seed in march and got one clone from my girls dad. pic one mastodon pic two big cindys blue cheese pic three small cindys blue cheese pic four dream queen from clone. All three of my seed plants are from oregon green seed based out of portland oregon great gentics. And heres some shots of the small cindys blue cheese buds pics five and six.


Wow, those are some big plants! I may have to plan an outdoor grow for next season...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Medford has a lot of meth


 At least I will not be related to them lol! My cousin got 100% before I did, but he lives in an abondon house and has a court appointed caregiver to control his money. He really F'ed a good thing.
I would like to find a grow friendly climate with a good school system. How is Eugene or Roseburg. They have good looking homes


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 6, 2015)

Check out hillbillyland.com. A friend is moving to 2.5 acres they bought for under $1000 in OR off that site. Middle of no place but who cares at that price? It has a road so access is guaranteed.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 6, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> Check out hillbillyland.com. A friend is moving to 2.5 acres they bought for under $1000 in OR off that site. Middle of no place but who cares at that price? It has a road so access is guaranteed.


 I have been approved by the VA for around $275,000 to buy a house. I just dont want to spend it here in my state


----------



## hoonry (Sep 14, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been approved by the VA for around $275,000 to buy a house. I just dont want to spend it here in my state


come on out! Jackson and Josephine counties have lots of affordable primo spots. one thing I would take into consideration is wildfires. they can be bad out here - I'd hate to see somebody move out here and lose their ass on their first season. spin of the wheel I guess - nobody knows year to year what's going to burn, but if it was me - I'd be looking in areas that have recently burned and have a bit less fuel around them.


----------



## Humanrob (Oct 1, 2015)

background...
The MM website said to apply for our renewal 4 weeks before it expires, so we went six weeks. They are so far behind we probably won't get our renewal for another month. In the mean time dispensaries won't sell to us because our card expired. 

Opening Day
So.... I had to wait until today to pic up some new clones, and do it as a rec person (I'm a caregiver, not the primary patient). It was an interesting experience. I shopped online through Leafly, and found a place that had clones I wanted. I called ahead and told them what I wanted and they said they would hold some for me. Decided I'd go first thing in the morning, hoping to not kill the whole morning. On the way there I passed a dispensary with a couple of hundred people in the parking lot, which had me a little worried. But I got there 30 minutes before they opened (Progressive on Burnside and 97th(?) ) and there was no one there! They hadn't done any promos with freebies, so they didn't attract the crowds. Got my clones and was home (60 blocks east of there) by 10:30. 

I heard a lot of places opened at midnight last night, it must have been a scene. Apparently if you get clones now (a limit of four) you can't get more until January 2017. I asked how they track that (as they entered my DL info in their computer), and apparently there isn't a state-wide system, at this point. Not sure if they'll make one and retroactively input the info... but considering the lack of funding, I kind of doubt it.


----------



## Humanrob (Oct 1, 2015)

Bumwhush said:


> Anyone from the Portland area? We should do a cannabis swap meet!


I would be interested in having periodic clone swaps...


----------



## nuevo (Oct 3, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> I would be interested in having periodic clone swaps...


I am on with clone swaps, seed swaps, bud swaps, it's all legal now. I am thinking that there needs to be a small growers co-op or growers association. Any Oregon hobby growers who would join a co-op?


----------



## Humanrob (Oct 3, 2015)

nuevo said:


> I am on with clone swaps, seed swaps, bud swaps, it's all legal now. I am thinking that there needs to be a small growers co-op or growers association. Any Oregon hobby growers who would join a co-op?


Long time no see! Welcome back Nuevo 

I'm interested... I wonder if this is the best forum section to reach the most people?


----------



## nuevo (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey Humanrob. I've been mostly lurking, but with the world changing, I'm ready to jump back in and get ready for the licensing in January. I am also going to start laying the groundwork for a co-op, so think maybe posting multiple threads in different forums would be a good way to spread the word. Maybe just point to a master thread somewhere. Do you have any good ideas for how to get the word out and see what kind of interest there is out there?


----------



## Humanrob (Oct 3, 2015)

Since I'm kind of a hermit, sorry to say I'm not the best at networking... I wonder if there are MeetUps that would serve well? If you are thinking of starting locally, then off-line is probably better than online.


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 13, 2015)

Agreed I need seeds or clones myself have one genetic left so I have been off this site till more genetics become available


----------



## DG1959 (Oct 14, 2015)

I am wanting into the co op also... I am near Corvallis so pretty much middle of the west side..... neighbor hood smells real nice right now. I have clones and seeds I would trade... have some autoflower seeds also.


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 14, 2015)

DG1959 said:


> I am wanting into the co op also... I am near Corvallis so pretty much middle of the west side..... neighbor hood smells real nice right now. I have clones and seeds I would trade... have some autoflower seeds also.


What strain you willing to trade?


----------



## DG1959 (Oct 14, 2015)

week or two I will clone money maker, and white widow X big bud.... also have autoflower seeds of a nice assortment.


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 15, 2015)

Everywhere is out of clones !


----------



## Humanrob (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't have a perpetual grow. If I take clones before my plants go to flower and they take two weeks to root I have to veg them for around seven weeks before a space opens up for them (the time the original plant takes to flower). That's too long for me, my veg space is too small for that.

It would be great if we could make a "pay it forward" system, where I provide clones when I have them, and in four or six weeks (or whenever), I get clones back. 

This is a system that would work very well for a co-op! You could put clones in and get "clone credit", and then come back when you are ready and pick from what's available... 

(@nuevo )


----------



## Humanrob (Oct 28, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Everywhere is out of clones !


Not sure where you're looking, I see lots of clones out there. If you look through the *Leafly *site system, you can search across dispensaries in the system.


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 28, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> Not sure where you're looking, I see lots of clones out there. If you look through the *Leafly *site system, you can search across dispensaries in the system.


I did alot of places were out so I just picked up seeds since they closest to me 5 of the shops I visited were out


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 28, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> I did alot of places were out so I just picked up seeds since they closest to me 5 of the shops I visited were out


My daughter lives in Portland and told me that 1 October when you guys went live retail that the clones started going fast.


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 28, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> My daughter lives in Portland and told me that 1 October when you guys went live retail that the clones started going fast.


Yea portland and surrounding areas are all pro southern oregon is a lil tougher thats where im at ha ha apparently since im rec. instead of medical i can only buy up to 4 clones per shop but can buy unlimited amount os seeds kinda weird huh?


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 28, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Yea portland and surrounding areas are all pro southern oregon is a lil tougher thats where im at ha ha apparently since im rec. instead of medical i can only buy up to 4 clones per shop but can buy unlimited amount os seeds kinda weird huh?


She told me sometimes it gets weird with the now legal rec. Some strains you cannot buy unless you are medical. No concentrates for rec, only for medical. 1/4 ounce per day that you can buy (of course visit more than one shop to blow that away).


----------



## Humanrob (Oct 28, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> She told me sometimes it gets weird with the now legal rec. Some strains you cannot buy unless you are medical. No concentrates for rec, only for medical. 1/4 ounce per day that you can buy (of course visit more than one shop to blow that away).


I had heard all of that except the part about some strains rec people can not buy... I wonder if its the high CBD ones that were specially bred for medical use?



Don Geno said:


> Yea portland and surrounding areas are all pro southern oregon is a lil tougher thats where im at ha ha apparently since im rec. instead of medical i can only buy up to 4 clones per shop but can buy unlimited amount os seeds kinda weird huh?


Sorry, did not realize you were down south. Was going to recommend *Progressive Collective*, that's where I go, they seem to have about a dozen different strains right now. The Portland market is saturated enough that dispensaries are going out of business because there's too much competition. 

I hope the seeds work out for you.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 28, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> I had heard all of that except the part about some strains rec people can not buy... I wonder if its the high CBD ones that were specially bred for medical use?


No idea. She says they have flower for sale in abundance but some strains are for med only without explanation.


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 28, 2015)

I was able to get whatever flower and whatever seeds or clones but thats all everything else is off limits and your right only a quarter oz. Im not to worried as I can make all those others just bummed on clones couldve vegged for two weeks then flowered o well this lesson just taught me to always keep a mother


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 24, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been looking at the climate, housing market, and schools. I have never been to Medford, but I think that it fits the bill. I have a back paycheck that was pretty big and I might have to fly over and have a look. It is very easy to find lake/river front property with a little acreage within my price range.


Make sure to read the Medford Mail Tribune before you buy property. The controversy is to complicated to go into here. My finger would fall off. However, just google Medford Pot Ban and see what comes up.I have a rural farm, and I'm a little nervous. Other counties to watch on Google would be Josephine, and Douglas.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 27, 2015)

nuevo said:


> I am on with clone swaps, seed swaps, bud swaps, it's all legal now. I am thinking that there needs to be a small growers co-op or growers association. Any Oregon hobby growers who would join a co-op?


Yep.


----------



## The back forty group (Dec 10, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been approved by the VA for around $275,000 to buy a house. I just dont want to spend it here in my state


Oregons legalization model sucks ...... Beware ....


----------

